# Ace Capri Fesh water tank - Feed pipe question



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Morning all,
Something I've been noticing recently but haven't had chance to have a crawl about & have a proper look at.
The fresh water tank is, I guess a fairly standard piece of kit, & it's the type with the screw lid & rubber bung for draining, just a bit of background wittering, this bit, so to the point......

I go on site & brim the tank, gauge reads full etc. Now I know that the gauges are notoriously unreliable, so I have been known to have a look in the tank to see how much water's in there. It seems that the gauge reads empty & the taps run dry when there still appears to be plenty of water left, so I'm guessing that the main feed pipe to the water pump must hang down into the tank, & is therefore a bit (or indeed a lot!) short.

Am I right in this assumption, or is the take off from a lower corner in the tank somewhere? It seems to matter not how level the van is - the water always seems to run out when there's a fair bit left. When I say a fair bit I'm talking enough that my entire hand & wrist is submerged when pulling the drain plug but no water coming out of the taps!

Any help or info much appreciated


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi simple answer is shove feed pipe futher into the tank :lol: then mark it as it could have moved out over time,that way you will see if it is worming it's way out again 
terry


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Not certain about your MH but I've had a number of vans over the years and they all had an outlet pipe fitted low down on the tank to feed to the pump. 

Should be pretty easy to check out from underneath, you just need a dry warm day (might have to wait a while for that though!).


----------

